# weaver or b-square scope mount for super blackhawk ?



## collardvalleydeerhunter (Oct 12, 2008)

OK. go with the (weaver) or( b-square) mount for the ruger super blackhawk 44 mag and how well do they work??? ...
I have been looking to scope my blackhawk for a year now but had to buy a deer rifle so now it's time for the 44 to get a scope and mount .


----------



## S.Dailey (Oct 13, 2008)

I vote neither....personal preference I guess. I had one of these and it clamped to the barrel or something goofy like that. Anyway I bought a Leupold one piece base mount and had a local gunsmith drill/tap holes for the mount. It used the rear sight screws holes as well, but it still needed to have 1 or 2 holes drilled. I can't remember exactly and the gun is gone now so I can't look at it to see for sure. Here's the one I had. Leupold's mount looks "cleaner" in my opinion.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 13, 2008)

I have the leupold mounts on mine.You have to have a gunsmith drill and tap you two holes and use the sight screw as well.The one that is not on the pistol is the b square and to me its junk.


----------



## collardvalleydeerhunter (Oct 13, 2008)

will be going with the leupold 
just going to take a few week's for the gunsmith up the road from my house to have time to put it on and for the money i will wait . thanks.


----------



## no clever name (Oct 14, 2008)

got leupolds for my SBH and 629


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------

